# High Class vs. Hobo Class



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

This project started as a slingshot. It got really weird so I sent it to the Tree Man for some analysis and he returned back into a slingshot. Then I whacked it and cracked it which was the death blow for its slingability. 
So I stared at it and gave it life as a Hobo Fishing Reel. I’ve done this once before a few years back and gave it to my 82 year old Pops-in-Law who uses his frequently. 
The dandy reel pictured with it is a modern concept of what was know as the Cuban Yoyo. Every kid in Cuba has a hand fishing reel—-a kids gotta eat.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very cool! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

So cool!!! This frame has nine lives!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> So cool!!! This frame has nine lives!


It’s ridiculous that I can’t give up on this thing!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Sweet. I've made a few "hobo reels" to take a break from making naturals.

They are fun to make and use.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't have any hobo fishing reels because of the excessive number of regular rods and reels for various species ,baits and techniques . That's my story and I'm sticking to it . Come to think of it I accumulate fishing tackle like slingshots .


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

good save,i too make hobo reels on occassion,just to keep the woodwork from getting boring,lol,usually end up giving them away,cuz i'm not really a fisherman


----------

